# Wet look for stone veneer?



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

bestways said:


> Have stone veneer on the wall behind my wood stove. This is not natural stone. When I wet the stone veneer it has a really neat look to it. What is the best product to put on the stone veneer to enhance the color and give it the wet look.? Thanks!


 

You want a wet look sealer,something like the link i'll post, doesn't have to be this product,as i know nothing about it,just posting for a reference for you,if you google sealers there's a ton out there,or maybe someone will know about one they have used.

http://preventsealing.com/wetlookstonesealer.aspx


----------



## remodler (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks! Is there anyway to get the enhanced color like when it's wet without the shine of the high gloss? Probably not, but I'm trying avoid the glossy look.?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Like i said ,google it and see what you come up with,there may be a matte finish.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

This product should work well for what you're trying to accomplish:

http://www.prosoco.com/Products/{8AD80DA2-C0EB-4ADF-81D0-44DF7FC0E1E6}



I've never used the water-based version, but I would recommend it for an interior application. I can say the solvent-based version works excellent, and I've used it with great success on many masonry products through the years. It does a great job of enhancing, while leaving the surface the exact same sheen as un-treated..........


----------



## remodler (Nov 26, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks so much guys. I have a few stones left over from the job. I'll give it a try on those first to see how it looks. I'll post before and after pics...


----------

